# Info on older recurves (pic HEAVY)



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

My Uncle has given me all of his old Recurve stuff and I would love to get some info on them. He could not remember exact details but I would love to figure out how old they are... I am guessing 70's but who knows. I know my Uncle is fussy like me and only had good stuff, they all look great to me, a little dusty but cleaned up they are AWESOME... I would like to know years, values, and anything you would like to / could share. Help a young(ish) compound guy out hahaha!

1st one Bear Tamerlane with a sight ( would love some info on the sight) 







































Here is a Bear Temujin


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is a Damon Howatt Hunter






































And last is this Bear Super Magnum. ( I think if I were going to try to get a new string and shoot one this would be the one)


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

The Tamerlane is a '70s bow...possibly '72. The Temujin is a '68. The Bear Super 48 is also a '68. Not sure about the Howatt and really can't help you out about the sights. You should check ebay out and see what the bows are going for. That'll give you an idea on worth


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The sight I believe is a Vic Berger sight for Bear archery, The sight on the howett is a Merrell heart shot sight. Hope that helps.


----------

